# SOPHIE & BUSTER PIC...........



## Lassie (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is another picture.......DJ


----------



## Lassie (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is another one..........DJ


----------



## LadyBug (Apr 30, 2008)

once this pics are uploaded, there's a list of codes(i think they're called), and you want the one on the bottom, the IMG Code. click it so that it high lights, then come over to your post reply page and right click. select paste, and you should be good to go!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 30, 2008)

Another way is take the code that says "Direct Link" off the photobucket page, then come here, click the button on the RO page (when you are making a post) that looks like a white square with three colored dots making a triangle (when you hold your mouse over it, it will say "Insert Image")... click that, then paste the code you copied into that box that pops up.



Cute kitty!

Nadia


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2008)

Theres lots of ways to do it- I use the IMG line and copy/paste that here.

Cute Kitty!

PS. Im going to move this to Chat about the Forum since its not photo philes


----------



## Lassie (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for helping me......


----------



## Lassie (May 1, 2008)

I hope you like this picture..........Plz let me know......Lassie


IMG]http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u48/Sophiekitty41/IM000102.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lassie (May 1, 2008)

See Ladybug I don't know how to do it........ It is to hard now to put pictures on here now.........

I have a lot of pictures to put on here but don't know how to do it.......

Sorry for bothering u.........Lassie


----------



## HoneyPot (May 1, 2008)

I took this: http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u48/Sophiekitty41/IM000102.jpg and clicked the button I mentioned (that looks like three colored circles in a white square) and pasted it in the pop up.

 Keep trying, it's easy once you get it. Use this thread to practice and we will keep trying to help.


----------



## Haley (May 1, 2008)

*Lassie wrote: *


> IMG]http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u48/Sophiekitty41/IM000102.jpg[/IMG]



Lassie, you are so close here! See how the first IMG is missing the bracket in front of it. Like this [

Apparently the whole thing didnt copy/paste. If you copy past that but add the missing bracket at the front it shows up. See:


----------



## Lassie (May 1, 2008)

I hope this one works........ She has a toy mouse on her head...

I have lots of pictures to share too.......Lassie


----------



## HoneyPot (May 1, 2008)

great job!! Pictures are showing up nice and clear! Buster looks great, and Sophie is a very pretty girl!


----------



## Lassie (May 1, 2008)

Thanks Honeypot..........Sophie is 1 and will be 2 in Aug and I think Buster is 7 or 8 now.......DJ


----------



## LuvaBun (May 2, 2008)

Nice to see you, Buster and Sophie again. Sophie is such a pretty girl, and Buster is still his handsome self. I can't believe he is 7 or 8 - he is doing so good 

Jan


----------



## Lassie (May 3, 2008)

I would like to know why my pictures of my pets can't be in the photo phillies

Lassie


----------



## HoneyPot (May 5, 2008)

You should start a thread in the Bunny Blogs section. Go into that section and take a look at the type of things people have done there. 

That's the section where you can make a whole thread JUST about Buster and your other pets. You can post pictures of them, tell stories and everyone will check your pics out there. It's the best place to put pictures and stories about your guys.

If you want, one of the Mods can move this over to the Bunny Blog section.

I think Haley moved it here because originally, this was about getting help with the pictures, but now that you can post pictures, you should start a thread in the Bunny Blogs and tell us all about Buster and Sophie.

The Photo Phile section is more for themes of pictures, like one whole thread of bunnys sleeping, and another whole thread about bunnies doing binkies etc. For you to make a thread all about Buster and Sophie, make it in the Bunny Blogs section. 



I'm looking forward to seeing your blog.

Nadia


----------



## Lassie (May 6, 2008)

Ok,HoneyPot,I would like some help with that..... I would like some one to move my stuff there plz.....

Lassie


----------



## Lassie (May 14, 2008)

Hi,this is Sophie sitting on my bed looking pretty too........Lassie


----------



## Spring (May 14, 2008)

Aww! What a pretty kitty! .


----------



## trailsend (May 14, 2008)

Great picture of Sophie and Buster!! What a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Lassie (May 15, 2008)

Thanks,Had to take her to the vet........Lassie


----------



## Leader of the Pack (May 15, 2008)

Very good pictures of your fur-kids. Sophie reminds me of a cat we have named "Charlotte".




I just love your bunny!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 15, 2008)

Cute bun and kitty - love the kitty's quilt like pattern - lol! Good job on the photos.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 15, 2008)

*Lassie wrote: *


> Thanks,Had to take her to the vet........Lassie
> 
> 
> Oh, is Sophie OK? She and Buster look so cute together!
> ...


----------



## Lassie (May 17, 2008)

She is fine...She had owies and fleas too.......

Thank you........DJ


----------

